# II response to COVID-19



## samara64 (Mar 14, 2020)

Dear Valued Member,

As we monitor coronavirus (COVID-19) and its impact to our members, associates, and communities, please know your safety and well-being are of the utmost importance to us. We are closely following the Centers for Disease Control's (CDC) travel guidelines as well as their recommendations on the steps to help prevent the spread of the virus.

We understand the uncertainty you may be experiencing with this situation, and encourage you to:

Follow the CDC travel updates. You may also want to visit the U.S. State Department website or the World Health Organization for more information.
Take appropriate steps as outlined by health authorities to safeguard your health and that of your family.
For specific questions about actions being taken by particular resorts or travel providers in response to the coronavirus, please visit their website or contact them directly.
If you’ve booked a vacation with Interval for travel that begins within the next 30 days and have questions, please contact:

1-800-INTERVAL (1-800-468-3782) for Exchange, Getaways and Accommodation Certificates.
1-800-622-1540 for Cruises and all other travel.
As you continue to make your future travel plans with Interval, we recommend purchasing E-Plus for exchanges. E-Plus offers the added flexibility to retrade a confirmed exchange for any reason up to three times for a different destination, resort, unit size, or travel date.

We will continue to monitor this evolving situation and remain dedicated to being your resource for all your travel needs.

Thank you for your membership.




Jeanette Marbert
President
Interval International


----------



## VAlegacy (Mar 14, 2020)

samara64 said:


> Dear Valued Member,
> 
> As we monitor coronavirus (COVID-19) and its impact to our members, associates, and communities, please know your safety and well-being are of the utmost importance to us. We are closely following the Centers for Disease Control's (CDC) travel guidelines as well as their recommendations on the steps to help prevent the spread of the virus.
> 
> ...


Nice of them to offer no official alternative, but take time to plug their insurance.


----------



## Panina (Mar 14, 2020)

I personally am not expecting any business to  take the brunt of my losses due to the coronavirus.  This is affecting everyone, consumers and businesses. We all have to share the burden.


----------



## Conan (Mar 15, 2020)

New email from Interval [meanwhile radio silence from RCI]

*EXCHANGES*:

For all exchanges with check-in dates through April 30, 2020, members may change their destination and/or travel date without incurring an additional exchange fee. Travel must be completed by December 31, 2020. If you prefer more time to travel, we can provide you with our standard fee-based replacement-week certificate, which is good for one year.
For all exchanges with a check-in date after April 30, 2020, our standard exchange cancellation policies apply. We commit that we will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments as necessary.
Members who make exchanges between March 14, 2020, and April 30, 2020, will have the option to retrade to another available destination and/or date if your plans change — without incurring an additional exchange fee.


----------



## SteelerGal (Mar 15, 2020)

I just saw the new letter and will call in.  The 30 day window is too restrictive because we can’t get a 2bdrm in the 30 day window.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2020)

So my week will have expired by December 2020.  I have a week reserved at Marriott’s Fairway Villas for April 26-May 3rd.  What happens if I cancel the trip?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 15, 2020)

icydog said:


> So my week will have expired by December 2020.  I have a week reserved at Marriott’s Fairway Villas for April 26-May 3rd.  What happens if I cancel the trip?


typically a replacement week is good for 1 year from the date you made the cancellation.   If you are within flex then the replacement week is only good during flex.     I would think you can cancel what you have now,  and book something for late December and then when you are still outside of flex cancel that and get a replacement good for one year.  You would have to pay the exchange fee on the replacement week.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 15, 2020)

I have been on hold for a little over 30 minutes with interval at this point.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 15, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> I have been on hold for a little over 30 minutes with interval at this point.



Let us know what happens. I have a week coming up in April at MFC I sadly have to cancel. I want to see what options there are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 15, 2020)

Including hold the call took 1hour and 13 minutes to Interval. She did have to put a supervisor override to get me out of flexchange. The trip was for March 28 that I was trading out of. I wanted Thanksgiving week Sun-Sun, at Grand Vista, I was using a Marriott exchange. I could see availability with other weeks. The best she could do was Friday to Friday checking out the day after Thanksgiving. Because it has the supervisor override I am not sure if it will allow me to cancel for an unrestricted replacement week if need be. I will probably be waiting to August or September to make that decision. 

I did have an eplus trade remaining, it did use my last eplus retrade.  Even if I didn't have eplus I think the result would have been the same.


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you for the update! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2020)

I was on hold for 45 minutes.  Then it took the rep another 45 minutes to learn the policy.  They FINALLY canceled my April 26th week and deposited a certificate into my account.  It is _supposedly_ good till March 2021.

Right now, when I select the cert it says I have to extend It.  Wait I never asked for an extension! Huh?  What did they do?

The rep said to give it awhile and eventually the cert will be good to March 2021 without payment.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 15, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> Including hold the call took 1hour and 13 minutes to Interval. She did have to put a supervisor override to get me out of flexchange. The trip was for March 28 that I was trading out of. I wanted Thanksgiving week Sun-Sun, at Grand Vista, I was using a Marriott exchange. I could see availability with other weeks. The best she could do was Friday to Friday checking out the day after Thanksgiving. Because it has the supervisor override I am not sure if it will allow me to cancel for an unrestricted replacement week if need be. I will probably be waiting to August or September to make that decision.
> 
> I did have an eplus trade remaining, it did use my last eplus retrade.  Even if I didn't have eplus I think the result would have been the same.


Thanks for the info.  It appears we have no choice but to call in as trying to re-trade online restricts you to flexchange.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 15, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Thanks for the info.  It appears we have no choice but to call in as trying to re-trade online restricts you to flexchange.


Yes.  It would be nice if they could program the waiver with their own parameters so we could do it without calling in.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2020)

What got me was the rep I had at II really was not able to do anything by herself.   In fact, she really had no clue how this whole thing worked.  At first she told me my week didn’t qualify since it was April 26.  I told her that the email said April 30th.  It took 10 more minutes for her to check it out.  But she tried to help me under very difficult conditions and I appreciate that.  Who knows if I’ll ever get a free replacement week.  I’m just glad I’m not going.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 15, 2020)

I have a check in at Marriott Grand Ocean for this coming Saturday. I will likely wait a couple of day and then call in.


----------



## SteelerGal (Mar 15, 2020)

I called and got through after half and hour.  Since the AC was already deposited, there was nothing anyone could do supposedly.  I have escalate since I the restrictive timeframe prevents me from booking 2bdrm.  I wish I would have pushed the issue to have the week booked on Friday when there was availability ar a local resort. I have learned my lesson and will purchase E Plus going forward.


----------



## bluevan (Mar 15, 2020)

What number did you guys call? When I call, they say they are closed today and it hangs up on me.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 15, 2020)

So is the new policy a replacement (bonus) week good until the end of Dec. without a 30 or flexchange restriction?


----------



## travel maniac (Mar 16, 2020)

Called yesterday morning. Cancelled an upcoming stay in late April 2020. Got an AC that is good through Dec 31 2020. Same unit size as my deposit. No 30 day restriction on the AC.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 16, 2020)

I wouldn't mind a drive-to location.  I think I am going to look at that with my cancelled week.  A drive-to location that sounds appealing to me is Hyatt in San Antonio.  I could visit my sister for a week.  She would enjoy staying with us.  It's probably going to be my plan. 

Our cruise was supposed to start 4/19.  That was a Mediterranean cruise out of Rome, then they changed to Barcelona, then they changed to another port.  Now ports are closed, so it's just a cruise and not many stops.  We are going to get our money back.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 16, 2020)

I contacted Mark via the tug email and ended up with a great solution.  I had an exchange and an AC exchange for the first 2 weeks of April.  The offer by II was to move the weeks to something by the end of the year, but my schedule is already pretty full.  So I suggested, and got, the following:
  Oct exchange was moved via one of my 2 remaining eplus retrades to a Dec 2021 week (eplus limitation on the Oct week was Dec 19, 2021).  I looked through the inventory and found an available week (actually had 2 of them) and Mark was able to make one of them work.   The week used to book my April exchange was then used to book the Oct week.  So that exchange is the same, but just with a different underlying week.  
  I also had a back up suggestion of some Victoria weeks in case the above option didn't work.  Mark was able to rebook my AC week into one of those.   The alternative was a certificate to book something within 30 days, but the chances of me being able to use it by the end of the year are pretty slim so I think this is a win. 

At the end of the day, the April exchange is now the Oct exchange and I have another week booked Dec 2021 that will give me time to find something next year.  The AC for April is now booked for Thanksgiving in Victoria.   I believe the key to getting the best option you can is to have ideas ready when you contact II, in whichever form it is.  Look through the inventory and have some ideas to offer.   

I am more than happy with the end result and give kudos to both Mark and II for their flexibility under difficult circumstances.  

Sue


----------



## Panina (Mar 16, 2020)

Just held for 48 minutes and I was cut off.  It is an April 4 week so I have time.


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 16, 2020)

So if I need to change a week that begins 4/18/20, and I purchased ePlus which says 2 of 3 trades remain, expiration date of 4/2021; Because it’s now within 59 days, are my 2 remaining trades for up to 59 days each, or is it the 4/2021 expiration date?


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 16, 2020)

Lydlady said:


> So if I need to change a week that begins 4/18/20, and I purchased ePlus which says 2 of 3 trades remain, expiration date of 4/2021; Because it’s now within 59 days, are my 2 remaining trades for up to 59 days each, or is it the 4/2021 expiration date?


Contact II and they will override the 60 day limitation; that's what the II message from this weekend is all about.  They will either give you a certificate for later use or book a new week for you now.  The latter is better if you can find something.  You just need someplace to park it until later.  They will rebook for you without using your eplus so you will still have 2 changes remaining.  So look for something at the end of Dec to park it.  The one I changed today originally had a final eplus date of 9/21/20.  I moved it to an Oct 23 week and could have moved it to anything before Dec 30.   If your week has similar restrictions in date, book the best you can now when you will be able to book a later date than you will later.


----------



## gogogo (Mar 17, 2020)

Lydlady- I pretty much have the same situation as you. I have an exchange week with a checkin date of 4/5/20. I purchased e-trade for this exchange at the time of the reservation. When I called this morning, II gave me two options:

1) I could cancel completely, but the new certificate would require me to incur all the fees for new trades, lose my e-trade capability, and since I'm within 59 days of checkin would only be able to rebook using the flex-change searches (for availability within 59 days).

2) I could re-book while on the telephone using one of my 3 e-trades. On my original reservation, my e-trades disclaimer said "3 trades remaining through 4/5/21". I was told that this was no longer applicable since I was within 59 days of checkin, and that I would only be able to see re-trade availability up to my current check-in date of 4/5/20. The rep told me that because of COVID they were waving that limit and extending the availability of re-trades through 12/2020. However, she said I would not be able to see current inventory past 4/5/20 online, and that if I wanted to proceed she could check inventory from now through Dec.

I chose option number 2. Since there was no availability at my original/preferred resort between now and December, I had her check various locations I wouldn't mind traveling to and reserved something as close to the December deadline that I could find. Because this counted as my "1st e-trade" I now have two left. And, I now have the ability to see inventory online between now and my new checkin date of 11/20/20. If I find something online I'd rather have before then, I can use my remaining two e-trades to switch weeks and/or destinations.

I hope this helps!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 17, 2020)

I am surprised II is not being as flexible as RCI.  I got a coupon back for my exchange fee to use toward a future exchange.  I have to use it by 6/30/2020, but I just have to travel within a year.  I can deal with that.  It's better than I thought RCI would do for me.  

I have 3 retrades left on my weeks starting 3/21/2020, but if we cancel the weeks, I won't be able to use them for Orlando for early December without incurring another trade fee?  I am not okay with that.  That is not satisfactory to me AT ALL.  The weeks I used are 2 bed, 2 bath SBP.  Not cool, II.


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 17, 2020)

Interesting that I experimented with putting in dates to start an ePlus exchange, and it gave me a 90-day window.  I wonder if I could do that twice for 180 days and not have to call II.  Still not as good as the end of the year though.  We have two weeks to reschedule so probably will have to pay for at least one replacement week.  Shouldn't fly and a road trip over 2700 miles away  is too iffy at this point.


----------



## gogogo (Mar 17, 2020)

If you call (i was on hold less than 10 minutes this afternoon) they will quote you the availability of any resort through the end of December. I was charged $99 for my trade because I upgraded from a 1BR to a 2BR unit, otherwise there were no fees. If you do the trades online yourself, you will always be limited to "the next 90 days." If you buy yourself some time by making a reservation "somewhere" mid december, you can access the entire calendar between now and your new checkin date without having to call back.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 18, 2020)

I called yesterday and exchanged a 2 BR Marriott Grande Vista unit check-in 4/10, which only had one re-trade left on e-plus, for a 6/21 check-in date even though that was past the 59 day window.  He had to get a supervisor to approve it but it went through.  Crossing fingers things are better by then.


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 18, 2020)

And if we trade out to December 31st but can't use the week, do we just pay a replacement fee to extend it one year?  Looks like I will need to change two weeks.  DH and I still work so one week can be rescheduled for possibly this summer but the other would have to wait till next year.


----------



## Jwerking (Mar 18, 2020)

I called II  yesterday at 5:30 pm and was only on hold for 1 minute.   Switched my original exchange starting in 10 days on Mar 28th until November.  Kudos to II for allowing this change at no cost.


----------



## Judy (Mar 18, 2020)

Has anyone been successful in getting II to give you a cancel now, re-book later for no-extra-cost certificate?  Can we put in an ongoing search for a replacement week?  My April exchange is going to have to be cancelled, but since no one knows when this pandemic will be over, I hesitate to book anything else right now.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 18, 2020)

Good news that I did not have to wait for an II agent; however, my option offered is not good - a replacement week that only can be booked 30 days in advance - worse than the FLEX change of 59 days.  I had called II just before they offered no refund of exchange fee.  At that time the agent said that it would not matter as far as limitations of the new trading week if I canceled now or up to 2 days prior to check-in.  However, I was told today that it would matter.  If I had redeposited it a week ago, I would have been offered  over 30 days prior to trade to secure a reservation.  How can II not allow at least the 59 day window to make a trade.  That would not cost them anything; yet, it would help us secure a lower airfare.  Do you think II will hear our concerns and change their policy?


----------



## PamMo (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm wondering what options, if any, there are for Interval Getaways? Normally Getaways are nonrefundable and nonchangeable, but if there are travel restrictions which make it impossible to use, is there any way to recoup the cost of the Getaway?

Just found an answer to my question here: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/ii-allowing-changes-to-getaways-due-to-coronavirus.302682/  Sounds like Interval is being pretty good about this.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes, I take back my negative post.  I called this afternoon and II did exchange my week for something in Orlando today.  It wasn't my favorite resort, but it's the right check-in date and is still a Marriott 2 bedroom.  

Check-in was supposed to be Saturday for my original week.  I had retrade good for 3/21/2021.  I can re-trade two more times before the exp date.  I am very happy with the outcome.  II stepped up.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 19, 2020)

Lydlady said:


> And if we trade out to December 31st but can't use the week, do we just pay a replacement fee to extend it one year?



yes


----------



## BostonKingB (Mar 20, 2020)

i had a Marriott Ko Olina check in for 3/28 and called and they deposited a certificate into my account - they said it was good until December 31, 2020 but when I search online I only see 30 days.  The phone rep assured me I could check availability when I call through year end?  Is that accurate?   Hopefully yes, but there was nothing anywhere near as good when I was searching.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 21, 2020)

Since my exchange on April 11 does not have e-plus, I was told that I can get a certificate good through Nov 2019 (2 years from the original unit I deposited) which allows a future exchange without a fee added, but one can only see a 30-day window.   There are no openings now when I look at the resorts to which I would like to visit in the future if the II agent would book a future reservation while on the phone with me.  Once I ask for the certificate, however, I would not be able to call the agent to book ahead of the 30 day-window without incurring a fee.  At least that is my understanding.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 21, 2020)

BTW, how much is it to extend an expiring certificate if I go that route?


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 30, 2020)

I was wondering this same thing. But I was told that if I do extend it, I would only be able to see 30 days out.

BTW, does anyone have the number for our II contact? I think his name is Mark, right?


----------



## skimble (Mar 31, 2020)

Panina said:


> I personally am not expecting any business to  take the brunt of my losses due to the coronavirus.  This is affecting everyone, consumers and businesses. We all have to share the burden.


I would not expect them to take the brunt either.  However, if they want to continue operating, they must offer some sort of carrot to alleviate the fear of booking future travel.


----------



## BostonKingB (Mar 31, 2020)

Not sure if anyone has experienced this but I got an Accommodation Certificate deposited into my II account and it's ONLY good for booking at Orlando resorts, for the remainder of the year....


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 31, 2020)

Panina said:


> Just held for 48 minutes and I was cut off.  It is an April 4 week so I have time.


We held for 30 minutes and we were cut off.

I do not want an AC.


----------



## Judy (Apr 1, 2020)

I called II today.  After listening though the recorded messages, an agent came on quickly.  I asked to have my April 10 week in Key Largo (the resort is closed and the Florida Keys are closed to visitors) exchanged for one in September that I could see using a different deposit.  He said that he could not.  The best he could/would do would be to request that a replacement week, good until December 24, 2020, be put into my account.  That, he said, will take several days.  I complained that by then, the week I want will likely be gone, but he didn't budge.


----------



## Judy (Apr 4, 2020)

A replacement week, in the form of a "certificate" appeared in my II account today, just 3 days from the day I called to cancel.  Even though the II phone representative told me that it would be good for Key Largo (the resort I had to give up) and good until December 31, 2020, it is not.  Here are the restrictions:  

All confirmations are made on a space available basis and no guarantee is made that any specific request can be confirmed. The redemption of the Accommodation Certificate is subject to certain terms and conditions. A redemption fee will be required.                                        
This Certificate cannot be combined nor used in conjunction with any other certificate or fee waiver certificate.                                              
All other terms and conditions of individual membership, exchange and flex change must be adhered to.                                              
This certificate must be completed prior to the expiration date DECEMBER 24, 2020.                                              
Certificate not valid for 18DEC to 31DEC travel dates.                                              
Certificate not valid for 01JAN to 02APR travel dates.                                              
Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Florida, Fort Lauderdale Coast From:01MAY To:31DEC,Florida, Upper Keys,Florida, Lower Keys,Florida, Key West,Florida, Tampa Bay,California, Kirkwood,California, Southern Coast,California, Big Bear Lake,California, San Diego Area,California, Northern National Forests,California, San Francisco,California, Napa Valley,Hawaii, Oahu,Hawaii, Maui,Hawaii, Kauai,Hawaii, Molokai,Hawaii, Big Island,                                             
Certificate may not be used for the following RESORTS.Franz Klammer Lodge,Four Seasons Residence Club Punta Mita,Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara,Four Seasons Residence Club Scottsdale,                                           
This certificate has no cash value.

Even though it says, "A redemption fee will be required", when I used it to partially book an exchange, a charge of zero appeared.   The certificate can be extended until June 21, 2021 for $99 or until December 24, 2021 for $189.


----------



## Judy (Apr 4, 2020)

What are you all going to do about using your replacement certificates?

I just got off the phone with another II rep.  I asked whether if I used my replacement certificate to book an exchange and the stay-at-home orders were still in place when the new date arrived, could I re-trade.  He didn't really know, but he guessed that yes, I could, but for an additional exchange fee.


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 4, 2020)

Hmm, interesting  Has anyone checked to see if they can see beyond 30 days at a time with these certificates?

And I wonder if you pay for a replacement week if it will have the same restrictions. I guess time will tell.

I cancelled one week and still am not seeing it. I have a second week to cancel. With all these restrictions, I might be better off using my two remaining ePlus exchanges and finding something for this summer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't want one of those certificates to replace my two weeks at Marriott's Cypress Harbour because I need to get something for January.  They had better do something to fix this certificate, or they are going to have some angry TUG members.  I am not going to give up weeks that cost that much in MF's and not be able to even get Orlando in January.  That is what I want., late January in Orlando because my AP is going to be extended by Disney for the length of time the parks are closed.   I will wait until the day before my 17th of May check-in date to cancel.  That way, I can have a chance of getting something in January at Marriott's Cypress Harbour for my replacement week.  I will ask them to book it for me.  I am not asking for a 2 bed at Marriott resorts on Maui during whale season.  I just want to get SOMETHING I can use.


----------



## Inhislove (Apr 7, 2020)

Question on April 7, 2020: Do you think the Exchanges policy applies to Accommodation Certificates? 
If I am booked through an AC with a check-in of 5/17, would I get to exchange it for a later check-in without paying an additional fee?

*EXCHANGES:*

  • For all exchanges with check-in dates through May 31, 2020, members may change their destination and/or travel date without incurring an additional exchange fee. Travel must be completed by December 24, 2020. If you prefer more time to travel, we can provide you with our standard fee-based replacement-week certificate, which is good for one year.

  • For all exchanges with a check-in date after May 31, 2020, our standard exchange cancellation policies apply. We commit that we will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments as necessary.

  • Members who make exchanges between March 14, 2020, and May 31, 2020, will have the option to retrade to another available destination and/or date if your plans change — without incurring an additional exchange fee.

*GETAWAYS: *

  • For Getaways cancelled with check-in dates through May 31, 2020, you will have the option to apply the amount paid toward a future Getaway. If you are unable to identify your travel destination/date at the time of cancellation, you will be provided with a no-fee replacement-week certificate for which travel must be completed by December 24, 2020.

  • For any cancellation of a Getaway that is booked between March 14, 2020, and May 31, 2020, you will have the option to apply the amount paid toward a future Getaway.


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 7, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't want one of those certificates to replace my two weeks at Marriott's Cypress Harbour because I need to get something for January.  They had better do something to fix this certificate, or they are going to have some angry TUG members.  I am not going to give up weeks that cost that much in MF's and not be able to even get Orlando in January.  That is what I want., late January in Orlando because my AP is going to be extended by Disney for the length of time the parks are closed.   I will wait until the day before my 17th of May check-in date to cancel.  That way, I can have a chance of getting something in January at Marriott's Cypress Harbour for my replacement week.  I will ask them to book it for me.  I am not asking for a 2 bed at Marriott resorts on Maui during whale season.  I just want to get SOMETHING I can use.



Did you trade weeks to get the weeks at Cypress Harbour? And did you purchase ePlus? I ask because if II can grab a week before the end of the year, and you have ePlus, you should be able to retrade out to when your ePlus expires.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2020)

change #: 0XXXXX
Exchange
Transaction Date:
Thu, February 20, 2020


1 of 3 Retrades Remain
Expiration:
10/11/2020
View HistorySheraton Broadway Plantation - Gold Plus
ST2

Unit: 1BEDA (1 Bedroom)


2018Marriott's Cypress Harbour
MCP

Unit: TIME (2 Bedrooms)
Week: 21

Sun, May 24, 2020
Sun, May 31, 2020*Confirmed*​

*Start E-Plus Retrade*
*Add Guest Certificate*
* 
Resend Confirmation

Add Trip Protection* 

 Exchange #: 0XXXX
Exchange
Transaction Date:
Wed, March 25, 2020
View HistorySheraton Broadway Plantation - Gold Plus
ST2

Unit: 1BEDB (1 Bedroom)


2018Marriott's Cypress Harbour
MCP

Unit: HTIME (2 Bedrooms)
Week: 20

Sun, May 17, 2020
Sun, May 24, 2020*Confirmed*​*Start Retrade*
*Modify/Delete Guest Certificate*
* 
Resend Confirmation

Add Trip Protection*


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2020)

I am waiting until the absolute last minute to cancel, in case they decide to change their policy.  The thought that I couldn't use these weeks for anything in January just makes me nuts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2020)

Judy said:


> I called II today.  After listening though the recorded messages, an agent came on quickly.  I asked to have my April 10 week in Key Largo (the resort is closed and the Florida Keys are closed to visitors) exchanged for one in September that I could see using a different deposit.  He said that he could not.  The best he could/would do would be to request that a replacement week, good until December 24, 2020, be put into my account.  That, he said, will take several days.  I complained that by then, the week I want will likely be gone, but he didn't budge.


I suspect he wouldn't budge because you are currently inside flexchange, meaning you can only retrade for somewhere else within 59 days of the current date. The September week is more than 59 days out, so it is out of reach with the retrade.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2020)

Judy said:


> A replacement week, in the form of a "certificate" appeared in my II account today, just 3 days from the day I called to cancel.  Even though the II phone representative told me that it would be good for Key Largo (the resort I had to give up) and good until December 31, 2020, it is not.  Here are the restrictions:
> 
> All confirmations are made on a space available basis and no guarantee is made that any specific request can be confirmed. The redemption of the Accommodation Certificate is subject to certain terms and conditions. A redemption fee will be required.
> This Certificate cannot be combined nor used in conjunction with any other certificate or fee waiver certificate.
> ...


Does this certificate they gave you for a cancellation show up under your "My Certificates" in My Units? Are they doing something different for cancelled exchanges during current situation? It would normally in the past be that if you cancelled an exchange, you got a cancellation replacement week good for a year from the date you cancel. Or was this a getaway week you cancelled?


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 7, 2020)

Inhislove said:


> Question on April 7, 2020: Do you think the Exchanges policy applies to Accommodation Certificates?
> If I am booked through an AC with a check-in of 5/17, would I get to exchange it for a later check-in without paying an additional fee?



Yes.  I had an AC week booked for mid-April along with an exchange for early April.  I was able to move the AC week to a Nov week without charge.  The Nov week was one I had suggested as a back up for my exchange week but the rep let me use it for the AC.  I think when dealing with an AC, it is important to have a week (or two) in mind as an option.   Keep it realistic, i.e. a place that might end up on an AC.  

Sue


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 7, 2020)

I had two weeks to cancel this month. The first one they gave me an AC week. I wasn‘t happy with it plus I wanted to clarify some things I had heard. I waited a while to call back and cancel the second week. I had them get me a week in November to buy me some time. I was able to keep my two ePlus retrades which don’t expire until May 2021.


----------



## youknowthenight (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a week in Hawaii next week. There is a week in the same size unit same resort in November. They can't just switch me into it, I have to cancel, get a certificate (which will take at least seven days), and then hope it's still available. Crazy.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 9, 2020)

Interval International

*As of Apr 8, 2020*

As the impact of the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) continues to evolve, we are receiving updates from resorts hourly and working diligently to accurately capture this information.  The following resorts have closed due to COVID-19 or damage from previous hurricanes. The following Include closed resort names and codes.





__





						Interval International | Travel Advisories
					

Interval International is a timeshare exchange company with locations around the world offering it?s members the ability to exchange their timeshare for time an another location.



					www.intervalworld.com


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 13, 2020)

I had to cancel 2 weeks with II. One was a worldmark exchange for Custom House. They gave me a certificate but said it is only good for 30 days out - so pretty useless. The second week was an exchange certificate cancelled almost 4 weeks ago. I've made 3 phone calls and it is still not in my account. I'm wondering if it's worth my time to call again if it
is only going to be good for 30 days out and to the end of this year.


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 13, 2020)

I had a certificate and was told by one rep of the 30 days to view. But another rep told me I could see all the way into December which I confirmed was true. I also couldn’t find my certificate but later found it in my “other” (points, not weeks) account.


----------



## Judy (Apr 30, 2020)

Will II accept a deposit for a future week from a resort that is currently closed due to COVID-19?


----------

